# Resten buys a singlet



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

No, it's not a weird fashion statement. I am in fact doing my first powerlifting competition which will be in early December. The competition is unequipped.

My current stats:

Bodyweight: 92kg

Squat: 185kg

Deadlift: 235kg

Bench: 115kg (seriously lacking)

Those lifts above are what I can guarantee I'll be able to lift if I went into the gym now and had to do them. On a good day the squat and the deadlift have another 5kg on them. Bench doesn't get any better :sad: Between now and December, I should see some good progress.

Fortunately, I'm not worried about where I place :lol: I know my numbers aren't great, and that my bench is, frankly, poor. It's been a goal to do at least one competition since I started lifting properly. I may hate it and it could be my only one, but without competing I'll never know. A few others from my gym are also centering, and my numbers are better than 2 of theirs (through the wilks coefficient). And anyway, if I place last, I've still equalled Ewen's place in his last comp 

The decision to compete was made on Sunday (4 days before this post as I've been in banned camp). I'll post the training I've done so far below. I've been hindered by man flu though, but that's cleared up tonight.

Each week I'll be hitting heavy compounds (working up to sets of 3), as well as speed sessions with bands. For obvious reasons, improving my bench will be the focus. I'm limited by very painful elbow tendons when benching, so will be finding a solution to this.

Sessions so far:

*Monday 14th - Bench*

Warm up sets, then:

3 x 100kg

3 x 110kg with 3 boards

3 x 110kg with 2 boards

3 x 110kg with 1 board

3 x 110kg

Followed by close grip benching - 4 sets of 12 x 30kg

*Tuesday 15th - Squats & Accessory work*

Warm up sets, then:

3 x 120kg

3 x 140kg

3 x 160kg

3 x 170kg

3 x 175kg

GHD work - 4 x 15 back extensions combined with hamstring curls

*Today - Bench*

*
*

Speed work - 9 sets of 3, 40 seconds rest. 60kg + bands. (3 sets close grip, 3 sets middle grip, 3 sets wide grip)

Very wide grip, bringing bar towards clavicles

2 sets of 8 @ 60kg

3 sets of 8 @ 80kg

DB L extensions

4 sets of 12 @ 15kg


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck:thumbup1:

Form vids are vital


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice to see you back , good luck mate.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Good luck:thumbup1:
> 
> Form vids are vital


I train in a very very small gym where every session is coached  Pro BB'er and a natty strongman so have people there to keep my form in check. Reassuringly, my squat was to the right depth


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

resten said:


> I train in a very very small gym where every session is coached  Pro BB'er and a natty strongman so have people there to keep my form in check. Reassuringly, my squat was to the right depth


Sounds good. Not much fun for the viewers though...

I take it your routines are part of the coaching?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

good luck mate... lets hope you stay here long enough to keep us updated :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Wish you all the best Dan all looks good mate and go smash it.

You have certainly done your homework on it buddy:thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good luck man

Any pics of you donnin the singlet didplayin the I taper in all its glory?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Sounds good. Not much fun for the viewers though...
> 
> I take it your routines are part of the coaching?


Yea, I'm following their training ideas. A girl from our gym (coached by these guys) just set a British record in powerlifting so I reckon they're alright 

Last time someone asked a video to be filmed, everyone else in the gym stood behind the person lifting and pretended to masturbate :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome back  and so glad you got this up! Totally wish you all the best and here to talk things through should you need it  x


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome back  and so glad you got this up! Totally wish you all the best and here to talk things through should you need it  x


Thanks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

resten said:


> Yea, I'm following their training ideas. A girl from our gym (coached by these guys) just set a British record in powerlifting so I reckon they're alright
> 
> Last time someone asked a video to be filmed, everyone else in the gym stood behind the person lifting and pretended to masturbate :lol:


Sound a fun bunch.

Bodybuilding journals need pics. Powerlifting journals need lifts. But wish you all the best anyway.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Sound a fun bunch.
> 
> Bodybuilding journals need pics. Powerlifting journals need lifts. But wish you all the best anyway.


Yea it's just a bit awkward lol, they were mocking that guy the other day who wanted his lift filmed. But I'll try to get it sorted, saying my mates want to see.

I do believe that my totals will be published on the GBPF SE site though, so not like I'm blagging it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck some good lifts mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Good luck some good lifts mate


Cheers buddy.

This competition is a great one for first timers apparently, and the atmosphere and support is supposed to be good.

There's many stronger guys with better lifts, but I'm there for the experience and to say "I've done it".

Got a good bunch training at my gym for it, and the comradery and support amongst us means more than any numbers on the board  (so I keep reassuring myself  )


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Expect reams of sycophancy when you come last then.

Tbf,all the best resten but singlet pics should be a prerequisite


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

In on this!!

That's a damn decent deadlift you've got there.

Gotta admit, I'm surprised - I had you down for 75kg. :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> In on this!!
> 
> That's a damn decent deadlift you've got there.
> 
> Gotta admit, I'm surprised - I had you down for 75kg. :thumb:


I had a 25kg plate under each arm when I stepped on the scales


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

resten said:


> I had a 25kg plate under each arm when I stepped on the scales


Not your weight, you plank.

75kg as in what you can deadlift!! :tongue:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Not your weight, you plank.
> 
> 75kg as in what you can deadlift!! :tongue:


 :lol: I had 4 people helping lift the bar then


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

resten said:


> :lol: I had 4 people helping lift the bar then


John Kent wasn't one of them I take it?

He'd snap in half trying to lift his share of that weight!!

Make sure you update this properly. I wanna see how you progress up to the comp. :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> John Kent wasn't one of them I take it?
> 
> He'd snap in half trying to lift his share of that weight!!
> 
> Make sure you update this properly. I wanna see how you progress up to the comp. :thumb:


Will update every session mate  alongside my various moans and groans about the day :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

pr**k


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck Daniel old chap. Didn't realize you had been banned


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Two pages and no mention of wee.

Im out.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

good luck mate


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Pro Power Lifting ranks you big slug vinyl.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Two pages and no mention of wee.
> 
> Im out.


Yeah two pages and no ones been banned. WTF is this


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

three things

1) welcome back

2) good luck

3)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd, you weak cvnt. wheres this singlet then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> subd, you weak cvnt. wheres this singlet then?


It'll be crotch-less by now mate :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> * so glad you got this up*!


If I had a quid for everytime....

Anyway, Welcome back Zyzz2/@resten


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Look forward to this, good luck.

What's the diet?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Subbed for weak lifts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It'll be crotch-less by now mate :lol:


lol, baws touching the floor for correct squat depth


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Did speed work today, I've always been too slow and steady in my lifts - speed needs work.

So today:

Speed box squats with bands. Orange bands were used which add 50-60kgs when nearing full tension.

8 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

12 sets of 2 x 100kg (45 second rests)

These were very slow and controlled on way down, full weight sitting on box below parallel, then pressing up as quickly as possible.

Speed deadlifts with bands

60kg x 2

80kg x 2

10 sets of 100kg x 2

Back extensions (only body weight)

5 sets of 10.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Look forward to this, good luck.
> 
> What's the diet?


Exact numbers I'm not sure of - I'm potentially hindered by hating counting macros and calories. I just eat the right kinds of food and to hit 200-250g protein.

Food doesn't vary too much day by day, so typically will be along the lines of:

Shake with gold top milk, peanut butter, spinach, whey and banana

Shake with just whey + water

5 eggs with a few rashers bacon

Decent portion of beef stew + a pile of greens

Decent portion of chicken curry + rice + green veg

A load of fish with mushy peas and potatoes

The order of the meals will change depending on workout time, slightly higher carbs on workout days.

A meal above might be swapped for 400g mince with veg.

Not particularly precise, but should give a vague idea 

-edit - usually chuck in a protein bar/cookie or two as well, and a few servings of super greens from @TheProteinWorks


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Been reading a few of your posts mate but said you were banned, what did you get banned for ?

Good luck btw will be following this


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Today's post workout meal:



10 hours slow cooked beef stew.

Missed the veg out as had another shake with a load of frozen spinach blended through.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Enhance said:


> Been reading a few of your posts mate but said you were banned, what did you get banned for ?
> 
> Good luck btw will be following this


It was a temporary ban for saying the words "no paedo" in a thread. I'm rebellious like that, you see. Well, I used to be. Now I'm a reformed character!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

resten said:


> It was a temporary ban for saying the words "no paedo" in a thread. I'm rebellious like that, you see. Well, I used to be. Now I'm a reformed character!


Welcome to the cuddle circle of empathy


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

comfla said:


> Welcome to the cuddle circle of empathy


We wear our hearts on our sleeves. I cried watching x factor at the weekend.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck with this, I thought you were a bit of a pretty boy before tbh so I take it back


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Good luck with this, I thought you were a bit of a *pretty* boy before tbh so I take it back


I can be pretty and lift!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

resten said:


> I can be pretty and lift!


6/10 would bang


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd 

I thought you were just another Lman tbh, but impressed at those lifts, good luck.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

goodluck with competition....remember, nopicsnoliftingcomp


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I want you to wear this...



Got a feeling you will wear this...



On a more serious note, seeing as our singlet selection over here is not that great, would you consider getting an awesome wrestling singlet or something from across the pond? They do Superman ones and everything!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

You do realise a mankini isn't a singlet resten


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> You do realise a mankini isn't a singlet resten


FVCK SAKE!!!!!

@jon-kent has A LOT to answer for!!!!



robdobbie said:


> Sub'd
> 
> I thought you were just another Lman tbh, but impressed at those lifts, good luck.


Haha thanks mate, not sure why I give that impression to everyone though! :sad:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

resten said:


> FVCK SAKE!!!!!
> 
> @jon-kent has A LOT to answer for!!!!
> 
> Haha thanks mate, not sure why I give that impression to everyone though! :sad:


Because you wear eye liner


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Because you wear eye liner


Lmao, I don't wear bloody eyeliner :lol: I'm gifted with naturally dark eyelashes


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Subbed for a girly light bench


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Lmao, I don't wear bloody eyeliner :lol: I'm gifted with naturally dark eyeliner


Suuuuuuuuure 

(edited)


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Subbed for a girly light bench


Chels, could you please let me know your leg routine? I feel mine could do with some improving and you're definitely the best person to ask


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Chels, could you please let me know your leg routine? I feel mine could do with some improving and you're definitely the best person to ask


Can do mate.....

I often walk up stairs and then back down them which gives me an awesome pump.

I also go on my tip toes at the supermarket to reach for things on the top shelf sometimes if they are way at the back too so that my calves sorted.

Hamstrings don't actually exist mate its a myth so don't be fooled into doing hammy curls or anything like that, its like tartan paint.

Oh just seen the picture.......well you know now so let me what gainz you get h34r:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

resten said:


> It was a temporary ban for saying the words "no paedo" in a thread. I'm rebellious like that, you see. Well, I used to be. Now I'm a reformed character!


What happens do you get banned? Do you get a message saying why you have been naughty and how long you have to sit on the naughty step for?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> What happens do you get banned? Do you get a message saying why you have been naughty and how long you have to sit on the naughty step for?


Yea, when you log in you can't access anything at all, and just have a message in the middle of the screen with the reason and date ban is lifted


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

resten said:


> and just have a message in the middle of the screen with the reason


Did yours say "No no paedo"?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Knackered today so thankfully it was just accessory work. Won't bother listing numbers as they're not particularly relevant but I did:

Seated rows

Lat pull downs

Seated bicep curls (palms up, 3 seconds up, 3 seconds down)

Hammer curls - sets of 20 with 10 full reps and 10 partials

Tricep extensions

Today and tomorrow I'll now just be doing plenty of foam roller work and stretching. Taking tomorrow off lifting, with Monday set for focussing on heavy squats


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Much deserved day off today, so I've visited my local butcher (open as usual on Sundays :cool2: ) and we're going to make a load of pulled pork inspired by @jon-kent.

I have no reason to venture anywhere else for meat when I can get stuff this tasty at this cost 



So, that's now in the slow cooker along with 500ml coke, 75ml bourbon and 100g of smokey bbq rub 

If it's literally falling apart after 10 hours (so 8pm tonight), it'll be eaten. Else, it'll go on a lower heat until breakfast tomorrow


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Much deserved day off today, so I've visited my local butcher (open as usual on Sundays :cool2: ) and we're going to make a load of pulled pork inspired by @jon-kent.
> 
> I have no reason to venture anywhere else for meat when I can get stuff this tasty at this cost
> 
> ...


After 10hrs mate it'll be amazing !!! I used 400g bbq sauce ! But rub is more concentrated so hopefully its as good


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Most fitting gif for this journal


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Best of luck with this dude


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

That my friend is the most disturbing " in" gif I have ever seen.

Good luck by the way.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

stoatman said:


> *That my friend is the most disturbing " in" gif I have ever seen.*
> 
> Good luck by the way.


Agreed. I'll report it when I stop vomiting on my nuts.

And thanks mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Agreed. *I'll report it when I stop vomiting on my nuts*.
> 
> And thanks mate


You mean jizzing ?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Planning a competition myself next year with similar lifts so interested to see how this goes, good luck.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

resten said:


> Agreed. I'll report it when I stop vomiting on my nuts.
> 
> And thanks mate





jon-kent said:


> You mean jizzing ?


I think you are mistaken @resten, it's an implement, not excrement


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done on this, mate.

Good work there....a changed man indeed.

Subbed! :thumb:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Hope you do real well and good luck..


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Well done on this, mate.
> 
> Good work there....a changed man indeed.
> 
> Subbed! :thumb:


Thanks for popping in Laurie!

Heavy squats shortly


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning Resten!

Joining you with a squat day today. It's making my Monday seem a lot better 

Have a great session.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Morning Resten!
> 
> Joining you with a squat day today. It's making my Monday seem a lot better
> 
> Have a great session.


You too Queenie!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Did the squats a little differently today.

For the last 18 months or so, I've done "low bar" squats which counter acts the folding over force of a usual high bar squat. By doing this, my squat improved, but it has left the muscles which prevent me folding over weakened.

So, squats today were done with a safety squat bar which means much more effort is needed to prevent the folding over motion. It also takes the strain off my elbows which get battered from the low bar. Lifts were as follows:

*Safety bar squats (well below parallel):*

65kg x 5

85kg x 3

105kg x 3

125kg x 3

135kg x 3

145kg x 3

145kg x 3

145kg x 3

*Stiff legged deadlifts:*

4 sets of 60kg x 15


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good lifts there, Resten.

It's always best to find a new or different training technique to suit your needs. :thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Good lifts there, Resten.
> 
> It's always best to find a new or different training technique to suit your needs. :thumbup1:


Thanks Laurie.

This ties in with the "leaving your ego at the door" thread - using the safety bar took 40kg of the lifts, but having the centre of gravity so different to usual really makes a difference!

The great thing about having the coaches on hand and not being in a generic gym is that I can be shown these different techniques and make the most of them!

Think I'll be sore tomorrow!

How are you feeling after yesterday's session? I'm sorry I haven't gone back on your journal so I don't know the answer to this, but how many times do you train a week? And are they all of the same kind of intensity as that last session?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Looks like a fab session!

Always good to learn new techniques. Some will resonate with you, others won't, but it's all knowledge gained


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Looks like a fab session!
> 
> Always good to learn new techniques. Some will resonate with you, others won't, but it's all knowledge gained


Absolutely! The problem will be the range of equipment available at other gyms. David Lloyd had plenty of standard equipment, but your options for doing something a little different were limited.



That's the safety squat bar in case anyone didn't know what they look like. Very very different feel!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> Thanks Laurie.
> 
> This ties in with the "leaving your ego at the door" thread - using the safety bar took 40kg of the lifts, but having the centre of gravity so different to usual really makes a difference!
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking mate....

I have changed my routine around drastically in the last few months, mainly because I'm at an age now where bodybuilding as such doesn't play the most important part in my routine. I'm more into retaining good muscle tone together with keeping a good level of fitness.

The 100-rep method I do is a very high-energy session which takes it out of me and I am loving it!

You use very light weights but you feel the burn and just 'keep going through it'.

Very effective, albeit unorthadox training which really suits me.

The following day I'm doing a similar "50-rep +10" system...slightly heavier weights with 10 much heavier to finish each set.

The other two day consist of a "5 set/10 rep" routine and a "20/12/10/6" set workout.

Both of these use a moderate weight on the first sets, becoming very heavy as the reps decrease.

My training is a bit "all over the place" at the moment as I have a lot of hospital visits to do. My mum isn't good. But I stick at it.

Sorry about the rambling on, mate...this is YOUR Journal(!)

Just the mist brief I can be, being a rabbiting Yorkshireman! :crying:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks for asking mate....
> 
> I have changed my routine around drastically in the last few months, mainly because I'm at an age now where bodybuilding as such doesn't play the most important part in my routine. I'm more into retaining good muscle tone together with keeping a good level of fitness.
> 
> ...


What I'll do Laurie, is quote this post again but in your journal. That'll keep them tidier  Although, if mine is to be derailed, I'm more than happy for it to be with posts like that


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Just got my federation membership


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Just got my federation membership


Yay! I just became a member of BWL this weekend!

It's nice to 'belong'


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yay! I just became a member of BWL this weekend!
> 
> It's nice to 'belong'


Can flash the "pro" card now :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Can flash the "pro" card now :lol:


As apposed to the Nando's one


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> As apposed to the Nando's one


"DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!?!??!"


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> What I'll do Laurie, is quote this post again but in your journal. That'll keep them tidier  Although, if mine is to be derailed, I'm more than happy for it to be with posts like that


Can't see your journal 'derailed', mate.

As long as you stay a good lad and keep your buddies in order


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Had to get home in time for DPD to arrive today, so just benched (and then still missed the fvcking delivery lol).

Was benching from 2 boards (paused).

Warm up, then sets of 3 with the following:

80kg

90kg

100kg

105kg

110kg

110kg

110kg

Plan is to stick with these same weights for now, but drop to 1 board, then to no boards. Then increase all of the weights, and follow the same board pattern again


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

:sleeping:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Had to get home in time for DPD to arrive today, so just benched (and then still missed the fvcking delivery lol).
> 
> Was benching from 2 boards (paused).
> 
> ...


Erm.........when do you stop with the warm up weights? :lol:

On a srs note, how often will you increase the weights?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*ck me i did heavier squats the other day and i aint trained legs for 2 months and im natty :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

resten said:


> Last time someone asked a video to be filmed, everyone else in the gym stood behind the person lifting and pretended to masturbate :lol:


Lol'd phvcking hard at dis! LMAO!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Erm.........when do you stop with the warm up weights? :lol:
> 
> On a srs note, how often will you increase the weights?


Lol, I've already acknowledged my bench is sh1t mate, it's not like I'm being an arrogant cvnt saying how strong I am then failing totally :lol:

The weights will go up weekly.



Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck me i did heavier squats the other day and i aint trained legs for 2 months and im natty :lol:


Which numbers of mine are you referring to?

If the safety bar squats, then not comparable. If you're doing 185kgs, proper depth (regular oly bar) for 3 reps, you're doing well


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Least your being honest @resten I respect that bro. Better than someone bull sh 1ting about their lifts imo.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Least your being honest @resten I respect that bro. Better than someone bull sh 1ting about their lifts imo.


Thanks mate, hadn't seen you about on the forum before but you've been here ages it seems! Thanks for reading 

I hate arrogant cvnts who look down on others with their lifts mate - we'll do it as a joke here with lots of banter, but unfortunately not everyone shares that attitude.



jon-kent said:


>


 :wub: that's why it's so wrong when we touch


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

What gym do you train at mate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> What gym do you train at mate?


Have sent it privately mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Have sent it privately mate


Pussy !

Anyone who wants resten dead PM me for gym info


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Pussy !
> 
> Anyone who wants resten dead PM me for gym info


will do


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cards ? Prices !

Now


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cards ? Prices !
> 
> Now


Will you swap for broken headphones?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Will you swap for broken headphones?


What about some aftershave ? Theres 36 squirts left


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm enjoying your journal, mate.

I think you expected a few jibes and digs along the way...perhaps a few lads waiting for this opportunity to "have a go back!"

Keep it up and 'take it as you give it' - the Resten way.

:thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm enjoying your journal, mate.
> 
> I think you expected a few jibes and digs along the way...perhaps a few lads waiting for this opportunity to "have a go back!"
> 
> ...


The resten way is slow, loving, with a little nibble of the ear lobe. That's all I ask for, Laurie - that same gentleness in return


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> The resten way is slow, loving, with a little nibble of the ear lobe. That's all I ask for, Laurie - that same gentleness in return


Comfortable. Homely. Nice and cosy.

Who could ask for a more pleasant outlook on life.

Pass the Werther's Originals please! You'll be joining me in the 45+ thread before you know it:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lets have some videos then gobsh1te


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

resten said:


> Absolutely! The problem will be the range of equipment available at other gyms. David Lloyd had plenty of standard equipment, but your options for doing something a little different were limited.
> 
> View attachment 138615
> 
> ...


Got one at my gym. Very good piece of kit.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Got one at my gym. Very good piece of kit.


Was surprised how much weight it knocked off my maxes! Really felt the difference in pressure around the bottom of my ribs and had to really fight to keep chest up. Hopefully that'll work towards my deadlift!

Only downside is it's a bit awkward to re-rack, couldn't see the pegs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> Absolutely! The problem will be the range of equipment available at other gyms. David Lloyd had plenty of standard equipment, but your options for doing something a little different were limited.
> 
> View attachment 138615
> 
> ...


That thing looks like a torture implement! :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> That thing looks like a torture implement! :lol:


Should see the boards for the bench press. They look like the most vicious spanking paddles you could get without gluing spikes onto them


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Just speed deads today, no bands.

Warm up, then:

8 sets of 135kg x 3

Short and sweet


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Another short and sweet session.

Speed benching, controlled down, explosive up. Using resistance bands.

Warm up, then:

9 sets of 60kgs x 3 (plus resistance from the bands).

Elbows felt much better on this session than with my last  The pain I get in them is definitely going to be causing issues but working hard to address them.

Have been neglecting accessory work, will be powering on through the weekend without compounds and focussing on the accessories


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Constant tension on those?   That would HURT!

Good plan for the weekend x


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

resten said:


> Absolutely! The problem will be the range of equipment available at other gyms. David Lloyd had plenty of standard equipment, but your options for doing something a little different were limited.
> 
> View attachment 138615
> 
> ...


trainings looking good so far Resten

i've just switched gym and using the safety squat bar and a Cambered Squat Bar as well, completely different to normal squats. hopefully doing all you'll work on slight week points and can only help!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm liking your journal mate.

Nice balance of pure f*ckin hard training, bit of banter, bit of biting, bit of chittry chattery.

What it's about.

Good man. Stay cool


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Greetings people

@resten has confided in me this mornin, he says he doesnt feel his power lifting journey is bein taken seriously by the stronger more valuable members of the forum.

In a bid to show that he is serious and not some pretender he would like you all to see the singlet that he named his journal after

I asked why he wont post it himself and he said he's too shy when in reality I think **** cant bring himself to do it because his queer features and I Taper are alarmingly obvious

But anyway here it is guys... The I Taper


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Breda is hurt because he sent me penis pictures in private and I shared them with the rest of the team. That's a lot of people who've seen his wee willy.

Btw, you liking the robot hoover?  That's a rich white person thing


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> @Breda is hurt because he sent me penis pictures in private and I shared them with the rest of the team. That's a lot of people who've seen his wee willy.
> 
> Btw, you liking the robot hoover?  That's a rich white person thing


I have a reference on this forum who has seen my pipe you can forward the whatsapp pic to her for adjudication

I never noticed the hover mate I was mesmorised by the decor


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

As one of the members of whatsapp i can confirm breda sent resten a pic of his weapon ! I can also confirm resten turned on poor breda and posted the pic in the main chat for all to see.

I can also confirm that breda brakes the well known myth about dem black advantages and i imagine thats why hes so angry.

Thank you for reading


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> As one of the members of whatsapp i can confirm breda sent resten a pic of his weapon ! I can also confirm resten turned on poor breda and posted the pic in the main chat for all to see.
> 
> I can also confirm that breda brakes the well known myth about dem black advantages and i imagine thats why hes so angry.
> 
> Thank you for reading


I refute the claims and would like to clarify I woke up to a poor excuse for a piece bein credited to me and fabricated whatsapp messages between the I taper and myself

Ladies of the forum if you do read this the myth is alive and well as far as breda is concerned


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Breda said:


> I refute the claims and would like to clarify I woke up to a poor excuse for a piece bein credited to me and fabricated whatsapp messages between the I taper and myself
> 
> Ladies of the forum if you do read this the myth is alive and well as far as breda is concerned


 :lol: I was a bit confused with the bottle of Vaseline in view when I clearly know my black brothers use cocoa butter! Dead give away!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I was a bit confused with the bottle of Vaseline in view when I clearly know my black brothers use cocoa butter! Dead give away!


Exactly chelsea no brother in his right mind would use vaseline we use palmers coco butter I'm glad you brought that up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I was a bit confused with the bottle of Vaseline in view when I clearly know my black brothers use cocoa butter! Dead give away!


He said cocoa butter had gone up a pound and the vasaline was on offer ! Dat bargain hunter


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Right you cvnts, getting back on track :lol:

Just back. Did deads with a hex/trap bar and without a belt on.

Warm ups, then 7 sets of 3 at 150kgs.

I'd never used that bar before so it just felt odd and I didn't want to push the weight to much.

Then some split squats and home


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck with this :thumb:

Oh and nice socks


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Good luck with this :thumb:
> 
> Oh and nice socks


 :lol: That picture was taken and supposed to not be shared in public. Else I'd have put some effort in to look sexy and stuck a cucumber down my pants or something 

Thanks though


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: That picture was taken and supposed to not be shared in public. Else I'd have put some effort in to look sexy and stuck a cucumber down my pants or something
> 
> Thanks though


You brought it on yourself man

Nice session tho... weak as ever


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> :lol: That picture was taken and supposed to not be shared in public. Else I'd have put some effort in to look sexy and stuck a cucumber down my pants or something
> 
> Thanks though


 :lol:

Could've tidied your shelves too :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> You brought it on yourself man
> 
> Nice session tho... weak as ever


Lol yea I was hoping for a heavy session mate, but coach wants to address weaknesses and thought the trap bar would help.

He's playing the long game, not having me chasing PBs :sad:



[email protected] said:


> :lol:
> 
> Could've tidied your shelves too :whistling:


I buy a lot of books


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Lol yea I was hoping for a heavy session mate, but coach wants to address weaknesses and thought the trap bar would help.
> 
> He's playing the long game, not having me chasing PBs :sad:
> 
> I buy a lot of books


No you buy alot of things that look like books but are actually hollow for storing stuff :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No you buy alot of things that look like books but are actually hollow for storing stuff :lol:


I buy a lot of books because Amazon is a nightmare at saying "oh, you might like this...."

Those cvnts had me buying a steam cleaner that I've used once with their fvcking suggestions


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> I buy a lot of books because Amazon is a nightmare at saying "oh, you might like this...."
> 
> Those cvnts had me buying a steam cleaner that I've used once with their fvcking suggestions


Weak minded bitch.

What are your books about ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Weak minded bitch.
> 
> What are your books about ?


V-tapers and how to get one! :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Weak minded bitch.
> 
> What are your books about ?


Behavioural economics primarily. I'll suss you right out



Chelsea said:


> V-tapers and how to get one! :lol:


That's in the "to read" pile


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Behavioural economics primarily. I'll suss you right out
> 
> That's in the "to read" pile


So is my book on legs and training videos from Tom Platz


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Breda said:


> Greetings people
> 
> @resten has confided in me this mornin, he says he doesnt feel his power lifting journey is bein taken seriously by the stronger more valuable members of the forum.
> 
> ...


Training for "Strictly...", Resten......or the National Ballet?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Training for "Strictly...", Resten......or the Nation Ballet?


I'm not quite dainty enough for ballet, as much as I tried. The best I can do is hum along to Swan Lake.

Could manage some JCVD


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I can imagine it's well weird using a hex bar! I'd be worried about my bum getting in the way of it 

How long until comp day now?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I can imagine it's well weird using a hex bar! I'd be worried about my bum getting in the way of it
> 
> How long until comp day now?


Just over 4 weeks!x


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

good luck for the comp mate!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> good luck for the comp mate!


Thanks fella, appreciated


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Just over 4 weeks!x


Eeek so not long! How exciting 

Iwilltotallymopupyoursweatshouldyouneedit


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Eeek so not long! How exciting
> 
> Iwilltotallymopupyoursweatshouldyouneedit


With a singlet that tight, you don't wanna know where the sweat is! mg:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fat cvnt resten is nearly at 98kgs now  Had to borrow a screwdriver from the gym to adjust my belt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Fat cvnt resten is nearly at 98kgs now  Had to borrow a screwdriver from the gym to adjust my belt


Fat sh!t


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fat sh!t


I just ate some cheesecake


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> I just ate some cheesecake


Wonderful


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Wonderful


x2

Its gone straight to the I taper.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Fat cvnt resten is nearly at 98kgs now  Had to borrow a screwdriver from the gym to adjust my belt


What numbers are you hoping to hit in the meet mate?

And what weight class are you lifting in? How are they separated now, been a while since I've done any powerlifting, last time I did years ago I was in the 100kg class if I remember right


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> What numbers are you hoping to hit in the meet mate?
> 
> And what weight class are you lifting in?


I'll be in the 95+ weight class, apparently less compete at that weight. The results are all run through wilks coefficient anyways so ultimately weight class doesn't matter.

I should be able to bench 115, squat 190 and deadlift 240 - but all being well I'll have 5kgs extra on each of those. I'll be amongst the bottom of the table I think, but just being there with the other lifters from my gym to support them and get supported, and doing my first comp will be enough for me 

This is first comp, I've never even been to one to watch before, so it's more of an experience than anything. Once I've had a feel for how it'll all be, I'll consider whether to keep competing


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> I'll be in the 95+ weight class, apparently less compete at that weight. The results are all run through wilks coefficient anyways so ultimately weight class doesn't matter.
> 
> I should be able to bench 115, squat 190 and deadlift 240 - but all being well I'll have 5kgs extra on each of those. I'll be amongst the bottom of the table I think, but just being there with the other lifters from my gym to support them and get supported, and doing my first comp will be enough for me
> 
> This is first comp, I've never even been to one to watch before, so it's more of an experience than anything. Once I've had a feel for how it'll all be, I'll consider whether to keep competing


Work on that bench mate. Other lifts are decent though


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> *Work on that bench mate*. Other lifts are decent though


Yes sir, always been a weakness but working hard on it. Doing plenty of heavy variable board work, as well as speed sessions with resistance bands (one of each a week).

Thanks for the support though mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, seems the focussing on my bench has already paid off.... 1rm was very much 115kg when I started this journal 2 weeks ago.

Today, I worked on singles. Full range. Paused on chest.

Warm ups - then:

1 x 90kg

1 x 100kg

1 x 110kg

1 x 115kg

1 x 120kg - pb

1 x 125kg - pb

1 x 127.5kg - pb

A lot of the work in the 2 weeks has been addressing technique. And it's paid off.

Very happy with adding 12.5kgs to 1rm in 2 weeks.

Obviously, when bench is sh1te to start with, it's easy to add this amount. But the reps were controlled, tight and felt awesome. I can see more being added before the competition.

Today was a good day 

@TwoCanVanDamn


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well done mate nice pbs. 12.5kg in 2 weeks is brilliant


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Well done mate nice pbs. 12.5kg in 2 weeks is brilliant


Thanks breda :wub:

I've had a few people work with me on my bench previously, and fvck all has improved. Nice to be working with someone who can notice and address weaknesses properly!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Well, seems the focussing on my bench has already paid off.... 1rm was very much 115kg when I started this journal 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Today, I worked on singles. Full range. Paused on chest.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate, have some reps.

How long until the meet? Maybe 140 is on the cards?!?

Edit: won't let me rep you for some reason


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Good stuff mate, have some reps.
> 
> How long until the meet? Maybe 140 is on the cards?!?


 :thumb: Thanks mate.

A month until the meet! 140 could well happen now that technique has been addressed  I definitely still had a sticking point which will be worked on - but I reckon I could have got a 130kg today if I'd maybe skipped one of the 5kg increments.

But even 130kg on the day would be more than I thought I'd ever get when I started the journal!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> :thumb: Thanks mate.
> 
> A month until the meet! 140 could well happen now that technique has been addressed  I definitely still had a sticking point which will be worked on - but I reckon I could have got a 130kg today if I'd maybe skipped one of the 5kg increments.
> 
> But even 130kg on the day would be more than I thought I'd ever get when I started the journal!


Well I'm glad somebody had a good bench workout mate.

I've just worked up to a heavy single and was not happy at all. My right elbows causing me major issues at the moment and I've had to move my grip out which doesn't feel good to me at all.

Squat and deadlift are feeling good though so I'm happy about that :thumbup1:

Video your lifts at the meet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well done on the PB mate. u n 2can training partners or sumin?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> well done on the PB mate. u n 2can training partners or sumin?


Thanks Jan. Nah he'd just commented about needing to improve my bench so got him in on the action asap


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Three personal bests in succession! :w00t:

Derserves reps:thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lovely benching.... especially with a pause!

Well done  x


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

2 days of sessions to write up - not that they're particularly exciting!

*Yesterday's:*

Speed bench

10 sets of 70kg x 3. 40 seconds rest.

Close grip bench

4 sets of 70kg x 12

Strict OHP

5 x 5 at 60kgs

*Today's:*

Speed box squats

100kgs + chains (30kg/side but at when standing fully they're around 25kg a side as some chain was still on the ground)

10 sets of 3


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that mate. Your training is exciting

You're doing fine, bud:thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Nothing wrong with that mate. Your training is exciting
> 
> You're doing fine, bud:thumb:


Thanks Laurie!

I like having things like chains and bands at my disposal. Make it a bit more fun


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Know what you mean mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> I like having things like chains and bands at my disposal. Make it a bit more fun


Oddball


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

trainings looking solid mate...reps


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> lets have some videos then gobsh1te


This!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> This!


Won't be any videos. I don't feel comfortable asking in the gym as it's not a show-offy kind of place and anyone asking for vids gets mocked excessively for it.

All the lifts on the day will be published on the federation website though, so you'll all know if I'm BSing or not  (I'm not lol)


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice singlet

phag


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice lifts mate btw.

How's the bench coming along?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

resten said:


> Won't be any videos. I don't feel comfortable asking in the gym as it's not a show-offy kind of place and anyone asking for vids gets mocked excessively for it.
> 
> All the lifts on the day will be published on the federation website though, so you'll all know if I'm BSing or not  (I'm not lol)


Video's aren't necessary for proving lifts tbf. They are a coaching guide and a learning tool. Your mocking pals must be the only trainers in the country not to use vids to improve their lifts:confused1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Video's aren't necessary for proving lifts tbf. They are a coaching guide and a learning tool. Your mocking pals must be the only trainers in the country not to use vids to improve their lifts:confused1:


Maybe so, but I've seen some fantastic improvements on my lifts so I reckon they're doing ok. I'm happy anyway.



Prince Adam said:


> Nice lifts mate btw.
> 
> How's the bench coming along?


Up 12.5kgs in 2 weeks


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Up 12.5kgs in 2 weeks


That's an absolutely huge improvement.

I'd be happy getting that in a year.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> That's an absolutely huge improvement.
> 
> I'd be happy getting that in a year.


From sh1te to slightly less sh1te is easy  That's just technique adjustments though


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> From sh1te to slightly less sh1te is easy  That's just technique adjustments though


any progress is some progress tbf

I think the whole camera thing is personal some people are comfortable some aren't, and if your working directly with your coach he can see where your going wrong and point you in the right direction anyway

seems like its going well mate, going strong, just keep determined


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> any progress is some progress tbf
> 
> I think the whole camera thing is personal some people are comfortable some aren't, and if your working directly with your coach he can see where your going wrong and point you in the right direction anyway
> 
> seems like its going well mate, going strong, just keep determined


Cheers bud.

Also, I am only paying £75 a month for the gym and all the coaching. I think I'm getting brilliant value at the moment, but expecting video analysis would be a bit much!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Also, I am only paying £75 a month for the gym and all the coaching. I think I'm getting brilliant value at the moment, but expecting video analysis would be a bit much!


mad ****, fcuk paying that much., id hope to be a star of a porno for that cash lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I train at rob Framptons gym,Lloyd Reynolds trains there too,both have qualified for European strongest man,terry Hollands also and the girl that holds the the world dead lift record and I've never seen them video lifts unless its a thing for beginners?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You're doin well man dont let the doubters side track you. Stay focused and keep on improving up to comp day


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> You're doin well man dont let the doubters side track you. Stay focused and keep on improving up to comp day


Exactly this.

You are happy with your training, your lifts are going up, you train at a great gym with good coaches and I'm excited for the comp!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I train at rob Framptons gym,Lloyd Reynolds trains there too,both have qualified for European strongest man,terry Hollands also and the girl that holds the the world dead lift record and I've never seen them video lifts unless its a thing for beginners?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Actually,once when rob went for his pb log


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mingster said:


>


That's his old gym,he hasn't been there for about 18 months


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Videoing your training is one of them things you feel like a cnut doing at first but then you think "fcuk it" lol. Even more so if its actually to help with it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Videoing lifts has definitely helped me technique wise but then again, I don't have a coach etc.

I reckon most strength athletes video PBs etc.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

As @jon-kent and @Huntingground have said videoing your lifts will help you pick up any flaws in technique and see where your sticking points are. Even if you are being coached someone else may be able to point out a little tweak to your technique or offer other suggestions.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> As @jon-kent and @Huntingground have said videoing your lifts will help you pick up any flaws in technique and see where your sticking points are. Even if you are being coached someone else may be able to point out a little tweak to your technique or offer other suggestions.


And as I've pointed out, I'm already happy with my progress and having 2 coaches watching me lift and am not comfortable asking for videos 

Not much point pressing it chaps, I won't be making videos at this moment in time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

terry hollands 3rd in WSM couple years back videos his lifts ...






daz does






mark felix has a coach and videos his lifts .






and big Z






just saying :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

resten said:


> And as I've pointed out, I'm already happy with my progress and having 2 coaches watching me lift and am not comfortable asking for videos
> 
> Not much point pressing it chaps, I won't be making videos at this moment in time.


I wasn't pressing you for a vid x

Just don't totally discount it


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Fvck the vids. If you don't want to take any than don't, it's not a big deal. As long as your progressing and enjoying it then that's all that matters.

I never video anything. If I feel like I'm capable of pulling 300 next week though that'll be getting video'd lol. Been a long time coming though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Resten's most entertaining vids are in the MA anyway, watching him lift weights would be like watching paint dry after what I've seen :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Resten's most entertaining vids are in the MA anyway, watching him lift weights would be like watching paint dry after what I've seen :whistling:


At least in the MA, you get to watch me banging all sorts of slags

(not srs, they're all butters)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going brother?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going brother?


Not great today. Was feeling a bit gash so skipped the compounds and just did half hearted accessory work. Will make up for it tomorrow though


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

That makes 2 of us man. Werent feeling it at all so cut the volume and stuck to a compound only push day. Bench, ohp and dips... didnt feel like I'd earnt my pepes but its my post workout ritual so had to be done


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just read all this. Well done on the achievements so far.

Hope you do well in the competition. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

How goes it, Resten?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> How goes it, Resten?


Only just back from gym.

Some pikey cvnt had rummaged through my car and helped himself to ipod and around £20 in change so channelled that aggression into a reasonable bench session.

Considering my 1rm was 115kg at very best, I did 8 sets of 3 x 115kg today, then dropped to 100kg for 2 sets of 5, then 60kg for 2 sets of 10 

Then home


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

As you seem to work better when you've had your possessions filched, give me a shout on the day you do the competition and I'll burgle your house!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What a flipping pr**k. I'm really sorry to hear that but I'm glad u managed to put it to good use!! I really hate that people have the audacity to do that.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> As you seem to work better when you've had your possessions filched, give me a shout on the day you do the competition and I'll burgle your house!!


Fvcking cable that connects the ipod to the head unit (legit Alpine one) is costing as much to replace as the damn ipod!

That alone will fuel me for a while haha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

2 chicken carcasses, a stock cube, water and some winter veg are in the slow cooker. Tomorrow morning I'll have a bone broth ready.

Fantastic for joint care, fighting off bugs and general well-being


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Only just back from gym.
> 
> Some pikey cvnt had rummaged through my car and helped himself to ipod and around £20 in change so channelled that aggression into a reasonable bench session.
> 
> ...


Bench is flying. Good stuff


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Worked up in singles on squat today.

140

150

160

170

180

190

200 <-- pb

Happy days


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice work mate.

Makes up for the roasting you're getting on that 'Brown nose mod' thread.

Brush it all aside mate:thumbup1:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll have some of what you're having, mate.

15kg on a Squat is nothing to be sniffed at. You're shaping up nicely for this comp.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I'll have some of what you're having, mate.
> 
> 15kg on a Squat is nothing to be sniffed at. You're shaping up nicely for this comp.


Thanks mate,

I'm not confident of a 200 on the day. There's still a few weeks to go but that was a very very very slow squat that's given me a bloodshot eye. Also had double ply knee sleeves on and can't have anything like that on the day.

Still happy though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Worked up in singles on squat today.
> 
> 140
> 
> ...


We talking ar$e to grass squats? Or is there a certain depth you have to reach?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> We talking ar$e to grass squats? Or is there a certain depth you have to reach?


Pl rules state u have to hit parallel.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> We talking ar$e to grass squats? Or is there a certain depth you have to reach?


Squat

1. The lifter shall face the front of the platform. The bar shall be held horizontally across the shoulders,

hands and fingers gripping the bar. The hands may be positioned anywhere on the bar inside and or in

contact with the inner collars.

2. After removing the bar from the racks, (the lifter may be aided in removal of the bar from the racks by

the spotter / loaders) the lifter must move backwards to establish the starting position. When the lifter

is motionless, erect (slight deviation is allowable) with knees locked the Chief Referee will give the

signal to begin the lift. The signal shall consist of a downward movement of the arm and the audible

command "Squat". Before receiving the signal to "squat" the lifter may make any position adjustments

within the rules, without penalty. For reasons of safety the lifter will be requested to "Replace" the bar,

together with a backward movement of the arm, if after a period of five seconds he is not in the correct

position to begin the lift. The Chief Referee will then convey the reason why the signal was not given.

3. Upon receiving the Chief Referee's signal the lifter must bend the knees and lower the body until the

top surface of the legs at the hip joint is lower than the top of the knees. Only one decent attempt is

allowed. The attempt is deemed to have commenced when the lifters knees have unlocked.

4. The lifter must recover at will to an upright position with the knees locked. Double bouncing at the

bottom of the squat attempt or any downward movement is not permitted. When the lifter is motionless

(in the apparent final position) the Chief Referee will give the signal to rack the bar.

5. The signal to rack the bar will consist of a backward motion of the arm and the audible command

"Rack". The lifter must then return the bar to the racks. Foot movement after the rack signal will not be

cause for failure. For reasons of safety the lifter may request the aid of the spotter / loaders in returning

the bar to, and replacing it in the racks. The lifter must stay with the bar during this process.

6. Not more than five and not less than two spotter / loaders shall be on the platform at any time. The

Referees may decide to the number of spotter / loaders required on the platform at any time 2, 3, 4, or

5.

Causes for disqualification of a Squat:

1. Failure to observe the Chief Referee's signals at the commencement or completion of a lift.

2. Double bouncing at the bottom of the lift, or any downward movement during the ascent.

3. Failure to assume an upright position with the knees locked at the commencement or completion of the

lift.

4. Stepping backward or forward or moving the feet laterally. Rocking the feet between the ball and heel

is permitted.

5. Failure to bend the knees and lower the body until the top surface of the legs at the hip joint is lower

than the top of the knees, as in the diagram.

6. Contact with the bar or the lifter by the spotter / loaders between the Chief Referee's signals in order to

make the lift easier.

7. Contact of the elbows or upper arms with the legs. Slight contact is permitted if there is no supporting

that might aid the lifter.

8. Any dropping or dumping of the bar after completion of the lift.

9. Failure to comply with any of the items outlined under Rules of Performance for the squat


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Chelsea to parallel mate. Was testing myself to check progress


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I train at rob Framptons gym,Lloyd Reynolds trains there too,both have qualified for European strongest man,terry Hollands also and the girl that holds the the world dead lift record and I've never seen them video lifts unless its a thing for beginners?


You from fareham then mate? That's round the corner from me but never been...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> You from fareham then mate? That's round the corner from me but meet been...


Just up the road mate,thought you were Pompey way?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Train in Pompey as it's open 24 hours I go on the way to work, live in hill head though.

(Sorry for cluttering your journal @resten)


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Train in Pompey as it's open 24 hours I go on the way to work, live in hill head though.
> 
> (Sorry for cluttering your journal @resten)


I'm Titchfield,so nice and local mate. I'll get you a couple of free passes


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I'm Titchfield,so nice and local mate. I'll get you a couple of free passes


My mate pete trains there, you'll probably know him... Might get up there with him when I'm a bit bigger and everyone isn't 4x my size haha


----------

